# Adding a second filter?



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

After reading a several posts on the topic, I may decide to pick another filter. I am running an FX6 with a Koralia powerhead, the tank is still clear for being setup for a couple of months, but I still notice some debris floating around the tank. (90gallon)

I was thinking of picking up an Aquaclear 110, or another canister filter?

What do you guys think?


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Is fx6 on a 90 gallon is enough  you want to stick the fish on the window with all that current


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Rather than throwing money at the problem (new filter), try to change how the water flows with the existing filters. You could try spray bars or simply change where the intake and outlets are located.


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

The intake is a bit more to the right, the outputs are aimed to the top of the water for surface agitation, and the powerhead is about 4" below the top water level. Any ideas on moving the intake, output, or powerhead to a better location? Its working well now, but the random debris floating around bugs me lol.

I thought most people run a 2nd filter, even as a backup. :-?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

smoothie17 said:


> The intake is a bit more to the right, the outputs are aimed to the top of the water for surface agitation, and the powerhead is about 4" below the top water level. Any ideas on moving the intake, output, or powerhead to a better location? Its working well now, but the random debris floating around bugs me lol.
> 
> I thought most people run a 2nd filter, even as a backup. :-?


We do. It would not hurt a thing to add another filter if you wanted. I have a 125 gallon 6' tank and have an FX6, a 406 and a Koralia 1500 gph and I would consider this just enough. Your tank is just 12" shorter...so why not.

I would relocate the intake on your drawing though more toward the back center. The corners don't get the complete flow of water through the tank so any waste may float around until it finally makes it's way to the intake tube. Also...you have the two output nozzles of the FX6 pointing in opposite directions. This will not allow the water to fully circulate around the tank moving the debris to the filter intake tube. Relocate the output tube to the opposite corner of the intake tube and direct the output nozzles, one high and one low, in the same direction....let's say clockwise. Place the powerhead at the midway height of the tank on the opposite end, by the intake tube of the FX6 pushing the water in the same direction, this will get the flow of water going around the tank in a circular fashion and moving the debris much better. Try this and if you still have too much debris, add another filter. Like you said, having a backup is also advised.


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ok thanks, I don't think you can direct both flows i the same direction on the FX6, its on a T bar. I went out and bought the AC 110, so if I decide to put it in, where would be best?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

You can direct the output nozzles on the FX6. They pivot on a ball. I have mine in the upper right corner of my tank with one nozzle aimed straight to the front right glass and upward toward the surface and the other nozzle aimed at the front glass center toward the bottom.

The AC 110 is a HOB filter with the flow coming from the top. Place that a little left of center and see how the flow is.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd try to aim your outlets across the back of the tank to the right in your drawing, so the water goes around the rock in a clockwise direction. The debris should end up at the intake this way.

For not much money, you could build a spray bar which also would help.

I don't see how an FX6 is not enough for a 90.


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

nodima said:


> I'd try to aim your outlets across the back of the tank to the right in your drawing, so the water goes around the rock in a clockwise direction. The debris should end up at the intake this way.
> 
> For not much money, you could build a spray bar which also would help.
> 
> I don't see how an FX6 is not enough for a 90.


It does the job fine, I am just picky, and want the extra debris to be picked up a little better.

On a side note, I think I got one of the lemon AC 110's, this think rattles like a mofo. I re greased the shaft and it's still loud. :?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

With your existing flow pattern, it appears to make two circles stemming from the rear center, the one on the left goes -counter clockwise, and the one on the right goes clockwise. This sort of divides your tank in two. Debris in the right circle may not make it to your filter intake on the left easily.

By changing the flow to a single circle going around the entire tank, the debris will at least pass close by the intake rather than being stuck on the far side of the tank giving your existing filter a chance to capture it.

That said, it sounds like you are just looking for justification for your purchase of the 110.  There are plenty of people here who don't think a tank is filtered enough until there is no room on the rear rim.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Nodima is on point with what what was said. Plus having all that circulation you only want 1 flow pattern.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

+3. That's exactly what I described as well to have the flow going around the entire tank in a clockwise direction with the intake on the opposite side. This is how I have mine running with two filters and a powerhead all flowing around the tank clockwise. It creates a consistent current in front and behind the rock wall along the length of the tank pushing all of the waste around until it is picked up by the filter intake. Keeps the tank crystal clear and the fish love playing in the current.


----------



## aaron1129 (Dec 29, 2015)

One other angle to look at the situation is what media is in your filter. I also have owned fluvals before and I usually change around the media a bit, and I also add a "flossing pad" or fine particulate filter in the the system. Have you considered this. You can buy this stuff in rolls from most aquarium supply sites. and just cut it to fit into your filter. Since it is so fine you have to change it out often, I find it is best to just throw it out and replace it with a new piece, that is why you buy it in rolls.

Do you have plants? They tend to create some floating debris.
Also pellets food creates less debris than flake food.

my apologies if this is to much of a bump and you have already resolved your issue.


----------

